
Exercise Releases Brain-Healthy Protein - brahmwg
https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2016/06/28/exercise-releases-brain-healthy-protein/
======
jey
The connection between exercise and brain health has now been super
conclusively and astonishingly shown, but what are some possible evolutionary
reasons for this connection?

Maybe the extra energetic investment in brain health is only justified when
there is an energetic surplus, and doing exercise correlates with having extra
energy available? (As opposed to starving and thus needing to conserve
energy.) But that doesn't actually make sense, since the extra metabolic
expenditure of these processes can't possibly be all that high, and doesn't
the brain use almost the same (huge) amount of resources whether it's at rest
or very cognitively active?

~~~
quantumhobbit
Prehistoric humans likely exercised as a matter of course. They weren't
sedentary. The brain evolved assuming the condition of exercise. naturally
occurring byproducts of exercise were just always there for the brain to use.

~~~
searine
You are assuming Hunter/Gatherers expend more energy than modern humans, which
is not true
([http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0040503))

Physical activity levels were also within a standard deviation of one another
(between western and h/g populations).

The brain evolved in similar conditions to modern man. I would argue current
conditions are far better for the brain in terms of good nutrition and low
disease.

The effect in the OP was not selected for, it is likely a serendipitous
biochemical interaction. Repair enzymes from one part of they also effecting
another.

~~~
mehwoot
The person you are replying to didn't say "expend more energy", they said
"exercise more", and the link you gave comfirms that:

 _As expected, physical activity level, PAL, was greater among Hadza foragers
than among Westerners._

~~~
searine
>As expected, physical activity level, PAL, was greater among Hadza foragers
than among Westerners.

Within a standard deviation. Higher on average, but not much, and not
significantly.

No where near enough to exert selection pressure.

~~~
mehwoot
Within a standard deviation (just) of the hunter gatherers, but not for
Western males.

PAL is 2.26 +- 0.48 for Hadza male and 1.81 +- 0.21 for Western Male. That's
an average 25% difference in activity. I'm not a biologist but it seems like
that could surely be significant.

Especially if the protein being talked about is generated by strenuous
activity above some level. 25% total difference in activity could be a very
large difference in activity above a threshold, since both groups are going to
spend a lot of the day sitting around, sleeping or walking slowly.

------
schappim
For all the entrepreneurs wanting to bottle Cathepsin B (the "Brain-Healthy
Protein"), unfortunately it has also been linked with tumour invasion and
metastasis[1]. Further study is needed to know if the increase in Cathepsin B
is a factor or simply correlation.

[1]
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14587299](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14587299)

~~~
brahmwg
That's assuming the unscrupulous spam artists pushing nootropics and smart-
pills even care about the adverse effects of the ingredients they're selling.
And most of their target consumers will be too wooed by the use of a
scientific term like 'cathepsin-b' to bother with their own due diligence.

~~~
pizza
Lebanese proverb - _" If a rich man eats a snake, people call it wisdom; if a
poor man does the same thing, people call it derangement."_

~~~
nstj
English speaking equivalent:

_"Wealthy people with quirks are called eccentric. Poor people are called
crazy"_

~~~
greendestiny_re
Terry Pratchett's quote?

------
mathattack
There is a strange dichotomy here... I do believe that exercise helps
thinking, but when I was growing up, very few of the smarter people were
involved in sports, either formally or informally. Perhaps 1 in 20 was on a
team, and few were that active otherwise. The link to drama and music was much
bigger.

~~~
ethanbond
Probably because you're talking about academic success which is only loosely
correlated to intelligence, and almost entirely not correlated to "brain
health."

"Brain health," as it's used in this article, would also contribute to
coordination, muscle control, and various other things that would benefit
athletes in ways that are totally opaque to you or me.

The article doesn't say exercise makes you _smarter_ , and even if it did,
"smarter" is an awfully vague term.

~~~
papapra
One more thing is emotional health, it's already pretty known that exercise
helps with anxiety and depression. But I disagree about your assertion about
intelligence, I think it plays a huge role in academic success.

~~~
ethanbond
There are plenty of people with above average intelligence who enjoy below
average academic success, and inversely plenty of people with below average
intelligence who enjoy above average academic success.

This can happen for a variety of reasons: poverty, nutrition, "misaligned"
interests, etc.

Intelligence _plays a role_ in that someone with an IQ of 80 probably isn't
going to Stanford, but there are ostensibly plenty of people with IQs far
above your average Stanford student who will never set foot in a university.

------
tmaly
I would be more interested in a discussion of the benefits of the different
types of exercise. I see there is this sentiment about seeing the same type of
exercise is good for you articles every week.

Which types help lower cholestrol?

Which types are best for the heart?

~~~
atmosx
All of it. As long we're not talking extremes, all kind of aerobic exercise,
is beneficial for both cholesterol (HDL), lowers triglycerides and it's (very)
good for the heart.

There are other beneficial side effects like: endorphins, high quality night
sleep, bigger amount of oxygen reaches the entire body and the brain.

------
bronz
well im surprised to be the first person in this thread to ask this question
(if i am not mistaken) but what about supplementing the protein instead of
working out?

~~~
rabidvermin
Generally, proteins you eat get broken down by the digestive system into their
component amino acids. There are some notable exceptions where proteins can
apparently get absorbed intact, but generally proteins are broken down upon
injestion. Supplementing intra-venously might be the only option.

~~~
bduerst
And even then this protein may provide negative feedback for the production of
other unidentified proteins, which are kept in check by the exercise activity,
meaning that flooding your system intravenously could lead to some undesirable
or harmful results.

------
googletron
This is exactly the message we are trying to get across at Gyroscope.

[https://gyrosco.pe/myusuf3/2016/6/27/](https://gyrosco.pe/myusuf3/2016/6/27/)

As you can see, me there playing sports that evening, super exciting and
really keeps me focused. Granted hard to take me seriously, but we have some
users like Tatiana have done some amazing stuff

[https://blog.gyrosco.pe/tatiana-b68f863333f9#.s6ugu6g65](https://blog.gyrosco.pe/tatiana-b68f863333f9#.s6ugu6g65)

~~~
jameshk
I'm a Gyroscope user and really enjoy it. It combines tracking from different
sources well, making it easier to understand your day, and take action based
on that.

------
th0ma5
I had heard that even a brief bit of HIIT has all of the benefits of longer
exercise times... Does this refute that or give evidence in support of that?

~~~
bitL
It probably helps with some markers deemed important in competitive sports
like VO2 max and won't help with others that aren't measured. With HIIT you
significantly increase the risk of injury and/or death comparing to moderate
longer exercise. You should only do it when your body doesn't gain much
benefit from moderate ones. Try the popular Tabata sprints just once to
understand the stress you are putting your body through (20 seconds all out
effort sprint followed by 10 seconds pause, repeat 8 times).

~~~
saiya-jin
Wait a minute, the part about injury/death is a bit ridiculous. With this
logic, stay sedentary, no risk of injury/death from training ever, that's for
sure. And never ever go to the mountains or dive!

I do HIIT, with running uphill on treadmill (1 min sprint, 2 mins slow pace,
increase inclination, repeat), but it's only one type of running I do (others
are slowly increasing speed and inclination every 5 mins, and just circles in
hilly park nearby). It's very effective, 'different' type than others (heart
rate takes very long to come down for example).

Definitely I feel my knees more after usual running on concrete in proper
shoes rather than these treadmill sprints.

If you don't challenge your body and put some pressure on
muscles/joints/ligaments/cardiovascular system etc. it will never reach its
potential. Would I do this if 60 years old? No. But I don't consider such
blank statements true. If you don't want to do HIIT for whatever reason,
that's your choice

~~~
bitL
You are probably in a good enough shape to benefit from HIIT. For usual couch
potatoes it might not be the case; it would benefit them more to start with
swimming/walking, then later running a bit and once they are somewhat in shape
and have proper injury-avoiding practices, they can do HIIT.

------
davnn
Are there any studies on what kind of exercise, or what kind of intensity is
most beneficial to overall or mental health?

Edit: Got back to my laptop and did some research myself.

Aerobic Exercise Training Increases Brain Volume in Aging Humans (and
nonaerobic doesn't)
-[http://biomedgerontology.oxfordjournals.org/content/61/11/11...](http://biomedgerontology.oxfordjournals.org/content/61/11/1166.long)

Findings show that although the more intense, motorized running exercise
induced a rapid increase in BDNF, the elevation was more short-lived than with
voluntary running. Suggests that longer, easier exercises might be more
beneficial. -
[http://202.120.143.134/download/20090702135031_277199777813....](http://202.120.143.134/download/20090702135031_277199777813.pdf)

Exercise effects on executive function are not doseresponsive, meaning that
better fitness does not necessarily lead to larger cognitive gains... physical
activity levels that benefit cognition may not necessarily be as intense as
those levels required to increase cardiovascular fitness. -
[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Michelle_Ploughman/publ...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Michelle_Ploughman/publication/23247248_Ploughman_M._Exercise_is_brain_food_the_effects_of_physical_activity_on_cognitive_function/links/0912f50b24e3bd11f6000000.pdf)

neither duration (20 vs. 40 min) nor intensity (60 vs. 80% HR reserve)
significantly affects the benefits of exercise if only the sBDNF increase at a
single post-exercise time point is considered...
-[http://www.jssm.org/research.php?id=jssm-12-502.xml](http://www.jssm.org/research.php?id=jssm-12-502.xml)

High intensity interval training evokes (slightly) larger serum BDNF levels
compared to intense continuous exercise. -
[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Nicole_Wenderoth/public...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Nicole_Wenderoth/publication/282911637_High_intensity_interval_training_evokes_larger_serum_BDNF_levels_compared_to_intense_continuous_exercise/links/5649aa1508aef646e6d29ed1.pdf)

This meta-analysis provides reliable evidence that both acute and regular
exercise have a significant impact on BDNF levels. (but animal models show
that these can be gone soon after you stop training) -
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4314337/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4314337/)

The effects of acute exercise on cognitive performance: A meta-analysis -
[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Yu_Kai_Chang/publicatio...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Yu_Kai_Chang/publication/223962303_The_effects_of_acute_exercise_on_cognitive_performance_A_meta-
analysis/links/56191a6308ae78721f9cfd3b.pdf)

I can recommend the meta-analysis (last link), data is unfortunately somewhat
inconclusive. There are basically two theories, the inverted-U theory, stating
that moderate exercise is most beneficial and the drive theory, stating that
the largest effects will be achieved with the largest intensity. Chang et.
al., however, conclude that: The size of the benefit is dependent upon a
number of factors, but results indicate that benefits are larger for more fit
individuals who perform the physical activity for 20 min or longer. The
appropriate intensity depends upon the time of measurement — any intensity
benefits cognitive performance during exercise, but lower intensities provide
more benefit when the tests are performed immediately after exercise and
higher intensities have more durable effects that can be observed even
following a delay.

~~~
jey
Yes: [http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/02/17/which-type-of-
exerc...](http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/02/17/which-type-of-exercise-is-
best-for-the-brain/)

TL;DR: Long distance running or other sustained aerobic exercise is best.
Several meta-analyses also have shown that the mood and cognitive benefits
increase with aerobic exercise duration and intensity.

------
samuell
Related study from 2014, with more details on consequences, less on biological
detail:

"Regular exercise changes the brain to improve memory, thinking skills"

[http://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/regular-exercise-
changes-...](http://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/regular-exercise-changes-
brain-improve-memory-thinking-skills-201404097110)

------
cpdean
pssh NICE TRY SCIENCE. You'll have to try a lot harder to trick me into
exercising!

------
thehashrocket
Does it have to be a treadmill? I mostly do the elliptical (ski whatever it's
called) since i'm not much of a runner. Just curious if I need to take it up a
notch or not.

~~~
saiya-jin
not it can be also spinning, swimming (probably best since it's full body
workout without joint stress) and so on. elliptical is actually pretty good
full body exercise from what i heard, if you are happy with it keep doing it

------
simonebrunozzi
Latin: "Mens sana in corpore sano" (healthy mind in a healthy body).

------
espeed
John Ratey
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Ratey](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Ratey)),
the professor of psychiatry at Harvard Medical School who wrote Driven to
Distration, recently published a book called "Spark: The Revolutionary New
Science of Exercise and the Brain" ([http://www.amazon.com/Spark-
Revolutionary-Science-Exercise-B...](http://www.amazon.com/Spark-
Revolutionary-Science-Exercise-Brain/dp/0316113506)).

Spark details how high-intensity cardio (like sprints or interval training)
put your brain chemicals in balance in part by generating BDNF
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain-
derived_neurotrophic_fact...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain-
derived_neurotrophic_factor)), which as Ratey describes, it's like "Miracle-
gro" for the brain.

Last year my stress levels were getting out of control from working too much.
At the time I was running at least two miles every day so it's not like I
wasn't exercising. But then one day I changed from running a couple miles to
running 50-yard sprints, as fast and as hard as I could push myself. The first
day I only ran four sprints, but I felt euphoric the rest of the day -- the
best I had felt in years. So I tried it again a couple days later, and sure
enough it worked again -- I felt amazing.

So then I had to find out why this worked -- why a few sprints were so much
more effective than running several miles. I started Googling and eventually
found Ratey's book -- it explains the entire biochemical process of what's
going on and why sprinting works.

It's an eye-opening read. Each chapter covers how high-intensity cardio
affects things like stress, anxiety, depression, ADHD. I have ADHD but haven't
taken anything for it in years (since I was in college), and I can attest that
sprints not only fixed by stress levels, but my ADHD symptoms were almost non
existent.

Here's a key point that Ratey makes throughout the book that completely
changed my perspective on things -- he says that instead of thinking of
exercise as something you should do to look good and build a healthy body, you
should instead think of exercise as the key to building a healthy brain:

"We all know that exercise makes us feel better, but most of us have no idea
why. We assume its because we're burning off stress or reducing muscle tension
or boosting endorphins, and we leave it at that. But the real reason we feel
so good when we get our blood pumping is that it makes the brain function at
its best" ([http://www.sparkinglife.org](http://www.sparkinglife.org)).

In the book's introduction he goes on to say, "Building muscles and
conditioning the heart and lungs are essentially side effects. I often tell my
patients that the point of exercise is to build and condition the brain."

In fact the brain exercise routine he recommends is similar to a weight
workout routine, in that you have to push yourself hard one day, and then take
a day off to let your brain recover, just like in weight training. Another key
is when you sprint, always put everything you have into it. Run as fast and as
hard as you can so you are constantly pushing your body and your brain past
their limitations -- this is the key to growth.

Reposted from:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5323019](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5323019)
(2013)

Also see: "How exercise boosts brain health" ([http://www.kurzweilai.net/how-
exercise-boosts-brain-health](http://www.kurzweilai.net/how-exercise-boosts-
brain-health))

------
uptownfunk
If this is true, why are jocks commonly viewed as unintelligent?

~~~
Jweb_Guru
Stereotypes aren't always accurate.

~~~
Hydraulix989
Right, the runners on my track/cross country team in high school were all top
10 students.

Also, Ivy League schools recruit heavily based on athletics, but they still
hold their recruits to high academic standards.

------
igorgue
Why do we have an article saying basically the same thing every single week
here?

I get it, and I think everyone here has, exercise is good for you, in many
ways, don't sit on your ass all day.

I guess it's sad to see this becoming the "Good Morning America" of tech (not
that we didn't have those ones already) or the ultra localized we-only-care-
about-the-bay-area medium.

~~~
laxatives
Because an enormous chunk of the population still refuses to exercise and/or
diet and articles like this help motivate some of that subset.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Or piss them off. Exercise is tiring and painful and time-consuming
(especially if you count in after-exercise showers). Also, I don't like the
whole culture around exercising and fitness. Gimme a damn pill or something.

More seriously though, I really find no pleasure in exercise and would like to
approach it in the most cost-effective way (i.e. maximum benefit for minimum
time used). Any hints on exercise regime optimised for that? I heard
weightlifting is good.

~~~
damienkatz
Wondering if you might have an undiagnosed medical condition.

I've been very a active exerciser my whole adult life. It's part of my
identity.

Last year I started suffering from chronic fatigue. Exercise began to hurt. It
hurt when I did it. It hurt afterward. I was tired all the time. I was gaining
weight. I stopped exercising. It brought me no relief. Only resting did.

I knew something was wrong. Went to Doctor. Treated me like I'm a lazy ass who
doesn't know how to care for myself. Fuck that dr.

I was on my own to figure this. I finally found out a treatment that works.
Salt supplements and licorice root to address adrenal insufficiency. Day and
night difference.

I feel bad for anyone who goes through something like that. It's not fair. And
many people are dismissed by the medical establishment when they need help and
compassion. It's awful how people get treated when they are sick but don't
have the standard common diseases. The whole system sucks.

If it weren't for a long history of excellent health and fitness, I might
thought I just don't like exercise. And never have the motivation to figure
out how to get better.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Might be. I'm planning to do thyroid tests soon, because some of the things in
my life _could_ be explained by problems there, and my sister recently found
out she has some thyroid problems. I understand the experience - for me, day-
and-night difference was getting on SSRIs.

But it could also just be that I never started to like exercising in the first
place. I have myopia since early childhood - so from the first years in
school, glasses gave me logistical problems on PE lessons. It was especially
problematic during team games - when I took the glass off, I was the worst
player in class. When I left them on, I could play somewhat well, but I was
risking breaking them when hit by a ball (it actually happened). So I ended up
avoiding team sports as much as I could, and there a negative feedback loop
starts (not playing made me only suck more and be less willing to play).

Anyway, thanks for the advice :).

~~~
damienkatz
The reason I wrote my long response was because you said exercise was painful.
Sure, if you overdo it, it can be painful to anyone. But it's not supposed to
painful. Uncomfortable sure, tiring sometimes yes.

But not painful. Afterward you should feel alert and relaxed. And in
reasonable amounts it should feel like it is increasing what you can get done.
Usually anyway.

If not, something is wrong. Hopefully something that can be treated.

Good luck to you! Health can be very tricky. In so many ways health and
wellness is still in the dark ages. So many incomplete models and
misinformation. I've been there and feel bad for anyone else bewildered
because they don't fit into mainstream ideas of how their bodies are supposed
to work.

------
yarou
Exercise also increases BDNF gene expression, which deficits of are implicated
in depression and addiction.

------
nsxwolf
"Brain-healthy"... that's the BS language you hear in commercials for vitamins
and supplements and breakfast cereals... "Heart-healthy whole grains",
"Supports breast health", etc.

